# trap door entrence



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it possible for the trap door to be above the loft and then have like a chute like thing that goes down into the loft. like this picture. can the birds just fly down into the loft?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that they may not like the chute part, if they have to drop that far. it may be better to shorten the chute so they can see the floor of the loft and not have to fall so far. just my first thought...where did you get this idea?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoo! The birds will think your loft is Six Flags! But some might be afraid to go on the ride.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I don't think they'd like it much. Being able to see into the main loft would help coax them in. I'd like to know where you got the idea too


----------



## snake08 (Jan 21, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Is it possible for the trap door to be above the loft and then have like a chute like thing that goes down into the loft. like this picture. can the birds just fly down into the loft?



simple. Idea is great but too complicated for the birds to understand and very dangerous for thier wings and health. best thing is a drop trap. it is similar to that idea except there is no chute. the birds enter and sees the loft and drops right in and that's it. they can't fly out because the opening will block their wings.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

i was working on a design for a loft (i will try to get the pics up) and it was a way for the loft to look nice


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

the window is where the trap door is and then it goes down in to the loft
(more pics coming up)


----------

